

The Best Philosophy is Hume's Scepticism - mitmads
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/anonymous/best-philosophy-humes-scepticism

======
lutusp
Quote: "If there is a best philosophy, it is surely the one which maintains
that every philosophy is doubtful."

By that reasoning, it's "surely" not possible to assign any philosophy the
label "best" without reservation.

------
coldtea
Citation needed.

